# breeding father to daughter?



## needstoknowmore

That is a questions that I am having trouble answering!!! And I am not sure I am comfortable doing it! 
So would you willingly, not an oops, breed father to daughter??


----------



## copperkid3

ETA: Almost forgot, we just got done breeding our Saanan buck (Doc) to his daughter (Cream) yesterday; she has always given us nice kids and is a good milker. Her first daughter (Lopsey) has turned into even a nicer milker than her mother; we are hoping that this breeding produces the same results next spring.

Goats are NOT human despite what some people (and goats!) say to the contray. That said, if you are looking for a specific trait that the father and daughter both have; say they come from great milking lines......then it is called "line breeding". Hopefully that trait comes thru in the resulting offspring. Of course, the bad traits have an equal chance of rearing their ugly heads as well, so it bears careful watch and cull ANY and ALL that don't come up to standards.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm

I have done it as I want to enhance the genetics or linebreed on them you could say. IF you do breed father to daughter you must be prepared to cull heavily. As my friend used to put it you can either enhance the genetics you DO want or enhance all the faults in the kids born.

Justine


----------



## KSALguy

keep the best and eat the rest, simple as that,


----------



## sungirl

I breeder once told me, "With close linebreeding, you either get very good kids or very bad kids."

Patty.


----------



## KSALguy

again that would be why you only keep the BEST and EAT the rest, if you breed the best to the best regardless of how closely related they are and if you cull heavily, you will be ok,


----------



## Cannon_Farms

I can post the laws of line breeding, imbreeding and so on if any one would like, it makes for a long post, it explains allot.
But to keep it simple, I would have to agree keep the best, eat the rest, and if its all food, then it really doesnt matter.

It normally takes more than one or even two inbreedings to bring out any really bad stuff, but unless you run a genetic screaning you can never really know.


----------



## Goat Servant

NTKM, Last yr I used a buck who was line bred to a T on both sides; with my original stock sprinkled with some of the same genetics. 
The Boer/Nubian kids all went for meat. Except for one. She does have a split teat but Im keeping her cause of her great barrel and her dam has been throwing quads, which I have found out is genetic. At least on the dam's side???
No matter what we do, there will always be culls. You've seen my dippy back doe. Where that came from is a mystery cause no one else has it. But I dont want to perpetuate that trait. And she didnt come from extensive line breeding.


----------



## billooo2

I agree with all of the above. I would just be reluctant if there was already some close linebreeding.......there would need to be some trait that I was looking for..........the closer you line breed, usually the more consistent the type you will get.......and you are likely to either love them or hate them....because it will bring out the best and the worst.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians

The consistancy of type is huge in dairy goats. Just make sure the type is of a hereitable nature. Also the fastest way to find out recessive problems in your new young guy is to breed him back to some daughters. I will be doing two this year. Vicki


----------



## Tracy in Idaho

I just paid a lot of money for a buckling that is a father/daughter breeding! ;-)

Tracy


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians

I was thinking about that Tracy. I know my Nic is his own grandpa also  His dam and his sire are from the same breeding on the sire side and related on the dam side. He carries identical grandsires as several of my does he is bred to, has daughters out of...etc...

Condensing the gene pool is the only way to consistancy in Nubians. When purchasing stock to start with, let the breeder keep and prove their outcrosses, always buy linebred. Vicki


----------

